# support needed



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

hi girls...

could do with some support  

had 2 frosties thawed this morning - they've lost 50% and are now down to 2 cell   
so we've asked for the last 2 to be thawed and have to phone back later....the embryologist says she is busy at the mo   but we need them thawed 24 hours before 11.30am tomorrow - so i'm feeling a tad stressed  

ET is tomorrow   i know at least we have something to put back - but i'm still a tad  

ritz. 

15.43  - spoken with dr - other 2 embryos are good - one intact at 4 cell and other 3-4 cell - so now tomorrow we have the 4 to choose from   relief is not the word!!!!


----------



## CK78 (Mar 27, 2004)

Ritzi - good luck tomorrow - i am glad things are looking better for you.  Its so scary waiting for the outcome of a defrost isnt it.


----------



## Caterina (Jan 3, 2005)

Good luck

Will say a prayer for you and the little ones tonight

Cat
x


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

thanks girls....

hoping our little one's will have been okay overnight - it's our last tx so we need to be  

ET at 11.30  

ritz,


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Hiya Ritz.......

Just wanted to wish you the very best for today .....   

Love HopeXXXX


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Good luck Ritz - hoping all goes well for you today - you deserve it!!


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

AWwwwwww thanks girls

am very scared this morning - just seems so final you know?  

not sure what the embie situation is as they won't open the incubator till we get there - so hoping for 2 good un's   

thanks for the support  

ritz.


----------



## schmoo73 (Aug 18, 2006)

Ritzi - Good luck, hopefully by now you have had transfer, and that you have good embies snuggling in. 

Schmoo x


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

WIshing you lots of luck and positive vibes.  I know the defrosting is stressful.  Hope they're back where they belong soon.


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

hi all

one 8 cell and one 5 cell embie on board   feeling good and hoping this is the one  

will catch up on news when dh cannot catch me on the pooter when i'm supposed to be in bed  

ritz.


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

Great news ritzi!  Wishing you all the best with lots of positive vibes.  Keep rested.


----------



## schmoo73 (Aug 18, 2006)

Fantastic news about your embies - Good luck Ritzi

  

Schmoo x


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Great news Ritz....... sending loads of        ...your way !!

Love HopeXXXXXx


----------

